# Limnophila aromatica



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm confused about this plant and name.

I have this in my tank. 









But when I do a google search I find two sorts. Is this the same exact plant but one submerged and one emerged?










I was just down at my LFS and was shown was Limnophila Aromatica was and it was not any of the above images. The stems were different and it had alot less amount of leaves from the top image. However the leaves on it were of the same shape but larger and featured the points on the edge of the leaves. The plant was all green aswell. I know the tank they keep it in uses a hagen yeast co2 injection canister and they use flourish tabs in the tank aswell. 10gal tank. I would imagine if it were the same plant it would carry more of the same features as the above plant, like the bottom of the leaves turning dark purple or purplish pink.

Am I lost? Or are these the same plant and just different strains?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

yep. 1 is submerged, 2 is emmersed


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Same plant... as maccallen stated.

the emersed form can be found in asian markets for less than $1 for a whole bunch.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

then what could the plant at my LFS have? Like I explained, the leaves are about 2 times broader than the plant in the top picture and much much less leaves, they are more spread apart. Nor did the leaves have any purple or pink on them. Only green.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

They look different but they are still Limnophila aromatica...but the 2nd one doesn't grow leaves as long as the 1st when grown submersed.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe I'm not wording my question correctly.

Above I explain that my Local Fish Store carries a plant they call Limnophila Aromatica, it has the same shaped leaves only broader and much less of them compared to the plant in the top picture. The leaves on it do not turn dark purple or pinkish purple. Would this still be a Limnophila Aromatica or is it another plant in the same family? (latter would be my guess)


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Perhaps search for Rotala sp. green. Might be your mystery LFS plant.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I tried growing emersed L. A. in the aquarium.... 
I know what retoid is talking about..

The submerged form from the emersed looks like something in between the two. I couldn't get it to look like the picture on top at all. It was probably my tank conditions.. I don't have super CO2 & super lights. They never turned red/purple. And the lower leaves always turn brownish.

They smell great though.


I have a question though... Can all aquatic plants grow emersed?
seems like they all can. My h. polysperma was growing out of my nano.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

It is emersed form of L.Aromatica at your LFS....in between the two pictures you have above....looks like an elongated tear drop with slightly jagged edges and limp looking stems....


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Strange, so they had an emersed part of the plant but it was submerged.
I wonder if they had just gotten it in. They had very little and it was not for sale.
Will the emersed part of the plant die off slightly and start to grow into the submersed form when submerged? Like most submerged plants do when emersed?

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

sandiegoryu said:


> Perhaps search for Rotala sp. green. Might be your mystery LFS plant.


Nope, not even close really.

I think they got it on the nose, being that it was the emersed version of if it only re-submerged.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

You may have _Eusterallis stellata._ It's almost identical to _L. aromatica._ My _E. stellata_ is identical to your picture.

Tommy


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

just break break off a leaf. Crush it, it should smell like a sweet mint, hence the name l. aromatica.


----------

